# Netbeans Handy Projekt läuft nicht auf Handy!



## 23 (2. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Handyprogramm geschrieben. In Netbeans läuft es ohne Fehler!

Auf meinem Handy (CLDC 1.1 MIDP 2.0) läßt es sich nicht installieren. 

Meldung: Ungültige Datei

Ich habe die jar Datei aus dist genommen!

Woran könnte das liegen?

Ich nutze den Netbeans Code, 1 Thread und ich spiele eine wav Datei ab.

Mfg


----------



## 23 (2. Mrz 2009)

Das einfache HelloWorld Mid geht ebenfalls nicht!

Das ist echt seltsam da ich vor 2 Jahren schonmal mit Netbeans etwas für mein Handy geschrieben hatte!

***

Es lag an den Projekt Einstellungen! Nun gehts


----------



## ice-breaker (2. Mrz 2009)

schau mal nach ob Netbeans wirklich MIDP 2.0 in das JAD geschrieben, denn der schreibt sehr gerne mal MIDP 2.1 ein, was kaum ein Handy kann.


----------



## 23 (2. Mrz 2009)

Ja das war das Problem! Netbeans ist verrückt ^^


----------

